# We have a new forum section..."Goat Conformation"



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

TGS has a new forum section called Goat Conformation. "A place to Critique all breeds of goats, to learn about the popularity of conformational reviews." It should be really nice having all the goat conformation info. in one spot and being able to look through all the critiques will be educational for everyone. So here it is: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/ Post away and enjoy!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

sounds awesome!! thanks that will be great for learnig what Im looking for


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

This is awesome! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

:fireworks::stars:arty:hlala:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I approve of this very much so :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad you guys like it! :thumb:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Yay!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Yesss!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Glad you guys like it! :thumb:


givin me more and more of a reasion to be addicted to this sight! 
i love it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a good section to add. .


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Love this! I'll definitely be using this!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay! Thank you! When I get back home I will post on that for sure!


----------

